
Ask HN: What Happened to Logitech? - tarr11
I&#x27;ve been hoping to order a webcam from them since the beginning of the pandemic via (amazon, newegg, logitech.com) but they&#x27;ve been out of stock, and the only places it is available are 3rd party sellers who are price gouging.<p>What happened to their supply chain?
======
replwoacause
The same thing that happened to thousands if not tens of thousands of other
businesses and I think you answered your own question. The pandemic is what
happened to their supply chain. I have been trying to buy a desk from IKEA for
months that has also been out of stock. This isn’t some rare phenomenon right
now.

